# Garnet 215 Bass cab, $100. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Garnet Bass cabinet | Amps & Pedals | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I would pick that up in a second if it was near me...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Frenchy99 said:


> I would pick that up in a second if it was near me...


I would pick it up in half a second if it was near me, and you'd be too late.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I would pick that up in a second if it was near me...


No shit.lol. You're Frenchy99.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> No shit.lol. You're Frenchy99.


You mean "THE" Frenchy99? - the horder of all things vintage Traynor & Garnet? 

(don't mind us, we're just jealous as hell.) (probably only 1 out of every 10 of those amps sold, found it's way out west.) (could be more like 1 out of 20)


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

There's a few of us guys around that own a couple of the very rare Garnets & Traynors that are _not_ part of the exclusive 'Frenchy99 collection'. 
The more he buys, the more our stuff will be worth.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

A bud of mine had this cab (it's not the same one). Actually it was passed around among a few of my buds. Never super fond of it at the time but we had shitty solid state amps so.

Anyway sent dude a msg to see. I actually have a spare Garnet badge at the moment.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanks guy`s for the many laughs !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Meeting the guy tonight; it will be mine.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Meeting the guy tonight; it will be mine.


Its about time !!! 

Seeing the add still there was killing me , was working on getting a friend go pick it up for me ! 

Please end my suffering...


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Well i brought the gal home. Sounds great and happy that its an 8 ohmner.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Happy you got it !

8 ohms, good to know !

Hey GG, have a look at this 

Vintage Garnet 4x12 guitar/bass cab | Amps & Pedals | Ottawa | Kijiji

Another Garnet !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> Happy you got it !
> 
> 8 ohms, good to know !
> 
> ...


Yeah my bud's back in the day was 2 16 ohm 15s in parallel too.

That Ottawa slant 4x12 looks weird. With no badge and no rear ID plate, hard to say it's really a Garnet even though the speakers look like the right kind of Marsland and the grille cloth etc (could be Pine). That plain black strip down the left side of the front is confusing me - what's that for (hide grille cloth damage)? Certainly not worth 450 (is any Garnet cab, some of the more advanced design later ones excepted, worth that much? And trashed like that with no badges no less, rolleyes indeed).


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> hard to say it's really a Garnet even though the speakers look like the right kind of Marsland and the grille cloth etc (could be Pine).


That's no Garnet ! Its a Pine...

I contacted him. Politely explained the difference between the 2 companies and even sent him pictures of my Pepco 412 cab ( I have one like his ) and was told I was wrong... no arguing with him...



Granny Gremlin said:


> That plain black strip down the left side of the front is confusing me - what's that for (hide grille cloth damage)?


I figured the same.



Granny Gremlin said:


> Certainly not worth 450 (is any Garnet cab, some of the more advanced design later ones excepted, worth that much? And trashed like that with no badges no less, rolleyes indeed).


Hell no !  

This cab, even with 4 12s is what? 60 watts ! 

I can buy a Marshall cab for less !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Again , Congrats ! 

Great cab at a great price !


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks - certainly sounded great at the dude's house - better than I remember - and he was just running it off a 90s Yorkville bass combo (blue carpet era - hated those back in the day too, LOL, though I guess we only ever used the smaller ones).



Frenchy99 said:


> That's no Garnet ! Its a Pine...


Huh, well I guessed right - looks nothing like my Pine (Riviera) slant 4x12 though - even the dimensions look different (deeper). Good cab but I got it for like $80 2 years ago - and in much better condition. Surprisingly not garbage cabs - decently built though they do have some particle board content (almost everything except top shelf stuff did back then - hell even actual Garnets).


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Thanks - certainly sounded great at the dude's house - better than I remember - and he was just running it off a 90s Yorkville bass combo (blue carpet era - hated those back in the day too, LOL, though I guess we only ever used the smaller ones).
> 
> 
> 
> Huh, well I guessed right - looks nothing like my Pine (Riviera) slant 4x12 though - even the dimensions look different (deeper). Good cab but I got it for like $80 2 years ago - and in much better condition. Surprisingly not garbage cabs - decently built though they do have some particle board content (almost everything except top shelf stuff did back then - hell even actual Garnets).


My Pepco 115 cab was great. All plywood.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> My Pepco 115 cab was great. All plywood.


Yes but those were a diff beast (I have one too) - smaller, so not as much temptation to cut costs vs a larger cab like these 4x12s. On my 4x12, it's just like 1 panel of particle board not the whole thing. Even this here Garnet 2x15 (look at the pics above) has some particle board for the interior brace.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Had a fun home jam (vs at the studio) with the new cab. These sound much better than I remember.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice EB3. Early 60's?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Nice EB3. Early 60's?


Thanks. Mid 60s - like 64 or 5. Just before the switch from nickel to chrome hardware and bar bridge to 2 point. The bridge on there is not the original.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Mid 60s - like 64 or 5


I'm thinking pre '64, because of the spread out pots.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I dont remember why now but there was a reason i determined it must be post 64. Maybe it was the pot codes.


----------

